# Fisher plow wont work



## Flanij (Jul 31, 2017)

Got a Fisher minute mount controller light on and when push toggle light flickers and goes out no plow action at all changed the solenoid still nothing


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Controller itself bad maybe?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Was this just installed? It's the old joystick? Check the power supply to the controller, and check your grounds.


----------



## Flanij (Jul 31, 2017)

seville009 said:


> Controller itself bad maybe?


didnt check that but i will thank you


----------



## Flanij (Jul 31, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> Was this just installed? It's the old joystick? Check the power supply to the controller, and check your grounds.


10 years old was working fine then just stopped wanted to move the plow for other work and nothing would work


----------



## Flanij (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you little to hot out now but going to check with a continuity tester


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

seville009 said:


> Controller itself bad maybe?


Yep, or the power wire that the controller is hooked up to. Or the connector as said


----------



## zlssefi (Dec 29, 2011)

I had a factory splice in the molded harness get some salt water in it and corrode. The dealer assured me there couldnt have been any corrosion in that harness. I ended up running a hotwire to one side of the blade fuse to get by for a storm and replaced the harness after. My plow had the same symptoms


----------



## Flanij (Jul 31, 2017)

Thank you i will check this I have since tried a new controller didnt help but i ran a ground wire from the battery to the negative post on the motor and the plow lifted and turned a few time and then nothing maybe a bad ground to the plow frame ? still searching


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Double ck that ground at the pump, and your negative battery connection and the positive while your there.
When it stopped working the second time, was the controller light on or off again


----------



## Flanij (Jul 31, 2017)

borrowed another controller red light was lite didnt do any thing different red light flickers and then goes out but then come back on bright again / so i took a wire and ran from the battery negaitive post to neg on motor/ plow lifted up and turned left and right a few times and then stopped again haunting me


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

dieselss said:


> Yep, or the power wire that the controller is hooked up to. Or the connector as said


And have we checked this yet?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Randall Ave said:


> Check the power supply to the controller, and check your grounds.


This too


----------



## Flanij (Jul 31, 2017)

ok i will give it a try the controller has power it is lighting up have to check my ground wires 
Thank you


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And the power wire to the controller as well.


----------



## Flanij (Jul 31, 2017)

have to check tomorrow thank you


----------

